# impossible d'ouvrir des documents Word depuis Firefox



## warandre (24 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
Lorsque je veux ouvrir un fichier Word contenu dans les pièces jointes de mes mails, Firefox me demande toujours ce qu'il doit effectuer et quel logiciel il doit utiliser pour ouvrir ce dossier??
Pourtant dans l'onglet Applications des préférences de Firefox, j'ai bien spécifié d'utiliser Microsoft Word pour les documents Word..!
Comment faire pour que Firefox ouvre automatiquement ces fichiers sans me demander ce qu'il doit faire?
Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2009)

sans doute un fichier local naze ( firefox sur session1)
pour en avoir le coeur net

créer un 2 compte utilisateur OSX
regler le firefox ( de cette session 2)
aller faire des manips via firefox

et là normalement tout devrait aller
si c'est non  on avise

si c'est oui 
à 90% c'est ta plist firefox session 1 qui foire
la changer


----------



## warandre (24 Février 2009)

Ok, je vais essayer.. Mais alors, je suis obligé de réinstaller Firefox et Office pour Mac sur le 2° compte utilisateur?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

non, il ne faut pas réinstaller; un autre utilisateur a accès aux mêmes applications; juste régler les préférences


----------



## pascalformac (25 Février 2009)

Sur mac il est rarissime d'avoir à desinstaller- reinstaller quoique ce soit

concernant les applis tu as un tronc commun : l'appli ( qui est dans Applications partie commune à tous les  comptes)

et dans chaque session
 des fichiers  locaux divers ( réglages caches  documents crées etc ) selon ce que l'utilisateur fait ( comme réglage ou utilisation)


Note du modo : Et comme en plus, le problème, c'est Firefox et non Word, je change le titre de ton topic, et on déménage dans le forum où tu étais censé l'ouvrir !


----------



## warandre (25 Février 2009)

Okay..!
Mais le problème est le même sur le 2° compte utilisateur.. ;o(


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2009)

ok
donc ton OS est un peu bancal

comment tu l'entretiens?
il est à jour?

mettre à jour et réparer les autorisations


----------



## warandre (26 Février 2009)

Je ne l'entretiens pas vraiment..!
Comment faire les mises à jour?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2009)

par exemple en lisant ca

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

* Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)
de preference via utilitaire disque si onyx est ancien

*réparation verification du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support)

*verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée)
Au besoin créer une session test et la garder car ca reservira toujours

*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options
http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french.html

* téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/

Si Tiger , prendre celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) 
Si panther  à faire  si l'OS est entre 10.3 et 10.3.8 , sinon pas très utile car ancienne,et elle ne tient pas compte de divers maj apparues depuis


*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer ( pas jeter , garder, sur le bureau par exemple )  les fichiers liés  dans  la biblotheque de l'utilisateur: plist de l'appli  , les caches de l'appli dans la session,et dans certains cas  les fichiers de données quand il y en a dans la bibliotheque
relancer
Attention selon les applications il faudra préserver certains fichiers liés ( données persos)  avant de changer les plists sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données

N'envisager une reinstall partielle ( application ) ou complete ( OS)  qu' uniquement en dernier  quand tout le reste a vraiment échoué

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application


----------



## warandre (28 Février 2009)

J'ai installé OnyX.
Que dois je faire?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2009)

ne te sers pas d'onyx pour le moment 
( ta question indique déjà que c'est à eviter avant  maitrise)

mais sers toi des autres outils

et en passant onyx a un manuel et un fil dédié où le développeur répond lui même


----------



## warandre (28 Février 2009)

Quels autres outils??
" *réparation verification du volume; *verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème; * téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS"
Tout ça m'a l'air un peu compliqué..!?  Juste parce que Firefox n'ouvre pas les documents Word!!!
On parle de la facilité d'utilisation de Mac par rapport à Windows..!?
Je n'ai jamais eu tous ces problèmes avec mon PC.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2009)

j'ai résumé les manips d'entretien et de tests courants
ceci est largement développé dans divers fils ou site de tutos
voire ton aide mac

ici il est probable que l'install de firefox a un problème

mais c'est pas certain et faut verifier que le souci n'est pas ailleurs

comme une banale reparation des autorisations
(aide mac)
ou
verif réparation de volume 
(aide mac)


----------

